# γιάρδα το ναυπηγείο;



## nikosl (Sep 9, 2010)

Διαβάζω στην Καθημερινή ότι οι Ελληνες είναι οι καλύτεροι πελάτες των κινεζικών ναυπηγείων. Στο κείμενο όμως λέει ότι:
Ανάμεσα στους Έλληνες εφοπλιστές που "χτίζουν" πλοία τους στις κινεζικές γιάρδες βρίσκονται οι Γιάννης Αγγελικούσης, Βίλλυ Παναγιωτίδης, Ντίνος Μαρτίνος [...]
​Τη λέξη γιάρδα για να αποδοθεί το yard/shipyard δεν την είχα πάρει είδηση. Βλέπω όμως ότι εμφανίζεται σε έντυπα περί ναυτιλίας κλπ. Μάλιστα το "κινέζικες γιάρδες" μου δίνει καμιά 500ριά γκουγκλό-αποτελέσματα.
Τα λεξικά πάντως δεν βλέπω να το καταγράφουν.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2010)

Απάντηση ναυτικού σε σχόλιο κάποιου που εκφράστηκε λιγότερο κομψά από σένα για τη χρήση της _γιάρδας_:
Είμαι 41 χρόνια στον χώρο της ναυτιλίας, τόσο στα πλοία ως ναυτικός όσο και σε ναυτιλιακά γραφεία τώρα.
Όλοι εμείς, που δουλεύουμε στην ναυτιλία το λέμε και έτσι: Κινέζικη γιάρδα, κορεάτικη, γιαπωνέζικη γιάρδα.
Αυτό δεν δείχνει ότι δεν αγαπάμε την μητρική μας γλώσσα.
Σε κάθε επάγγελμα έχουν εδραιωθεί ή καθιερωθεί και χρησιμοποιούνται ορισμένες λέξεις και εκφράσεις πέραν της Ελληνικής γλώσσας.​
(Ομολογώ ότι δεν το είχα πάρει χαμπάρι.)


----------



## nikosl (Sep 9, 2010)

thanks, θα επρεπε να ψάξω καλύτερα πριν θέσω το ερώτημα... Συμπέρασμα ότι θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει και σε κάνα λεξικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2010)

Εμένα μου αρέσει περισσότερο που το δημοσίευμα έχει το «χτίζουν πλοία» σε εισαγωγικά, λες και το *χτίζω καράβι* (έτσι, όχι ξενέρωτα «πλοία») είναι νεολογισμός... Εγώ τουλάχιστον ακούω να χτίζουν καράβια στο λιμάνι από πιτσιρικάς (την γιάρδα δεν την είχα ακούσει όμως, το ομολογώ.)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 9, 2010)

Από ό,τι ξέρω, πάντως, η ναυτική αργκό έχει ένα σωρό εξελληνισμένες αγγλικές λέξεις (π.χ. τα σλάτζια από το sludge), οπότε το γιάρδα δε θα μου φαινόταν περίεργο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2010)

Σε μια φετινή ιστορία ανθρώπου που είναι μέσα στα πράγματα των ναυπηγείων, ο τίτλος «Στον πύργο γαμιούνται και στη γιάρδα κοιμούνται» ερμηνεύεται ως εξής:

Με τις διοικήσεις του ΠΑΣΟΚ από το 1985 έως την περίοδο Κωνσταντίνου Μητσοτάκη (‘91-’93), το ναυπηγείο είχε χρεωκοπήσει. Σε αυτό, λοιπόν, το κλίμα ο Κ. Μητσοτάκης έστειλε ως διευθύνοντα σύμβουλο τον Πιέρο Παναγιωταρέα, εν αποστρατεία υψηλό αξιωματούχο του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού, με σκοπό να το εκκαθαρίσει. Για να το κάνουμε κατανοητό, αυτό σημαίνει να το κλείσει χωρίς να υπάρχει αύριο. Σε μία από τις πρώτες ομιλίες του στους εργαζόμενους ο Παναγιωταρέας είπε κατά λέξη ότι «στον πύργο γαμιούνται και στη γιάρδα κοιμούνται». Εννοούσε ότι στα γραφεία, ή αλλιώς όπως το λέμε εμείς στον «πύργο», πηδιούνται στην κυριολεξία, ενώ οι εργάτες κάτω ξύνονται.​
(Συγγνώμη για την τραχύτητα του λόγου. Οι ανάγκες της τεκμηρίωσης, βλέπετε. :) )


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2010)

nickel said:


> εν αποστρατεία υψηλό αξιωματούχο του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού


εν αποστρατεία υψηλόβαθμο αξιωματικό του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού ή
απόστρατο υψηλόβαθμο αξιωματικό του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 9, 2010)

Zazula said:


> εν αποστρατεία υψηλόβαθμο αξιωματικό του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού ή
> απόστρατο υψηλόβαθμο αξιωματικό του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού



Ή ίσως, ακόμη καλύτερα (ή χειρότερα) υψηλόβαθμο αξιωματικό του ΠΝ εν αποστρατεία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εμένα μου αρέσει περισσότερο που το δημοσίευμα έχει το «χτίζουν πλοία» σε εισαγωγικά, λες και το *χτίζω καράβι* (έτσι, όχι ξενέρωτα «πλοία») είναι νεολογισμός... Εγώ τουλάχιστον ακούω να χτίζουν καράβια στο λιμάνι από πιτσιρικάς (την γιάρδα δεν την είχα ακούσει όμως, το ομολογώ.)



Στο *Ονοματολόγιο Ναυτικόν* του Παλάσκα (1858) αναφέρει:

*75. *_Η ναυπηγία, ναυπηγέω-ώ,_ *la construction navale*, κτίσιμο καραβιού, _ship building, to build a ship._​_Γιάρδα_ δεν βρίσκω (και λογικό μου φαίνεται για την εποχή και τη γαλλική επίδραση στην ονοματολογία).


----------



## Earion (Sep 9, 2010)

Πολύ βιαστικά...
Οι Βυζαντινοί, κατά μεταφοράν εκ της οικίας, είχον την έκφρασιν _κτίζω πλοίον_. Οι Βυζαντινοί συγγραφείς ομιλούν περί κτίσεως κατέργων και περί ειδικού φόρου, της _κατεργοκτισίας_. Αλλά και οι Γαλαξιδιώται _χτίζουν _πλοίον, το δε _χτίσιμο του καραβιού_ έκαναν ειδικοί τεχνίται, ένας των οποίων ήτο ο _καραβομαραγκός _(βενετ. marangon).​
Βαγιακάκος, Δικαίος. _Συμβολή εις την μελέτην των ναυτικών εμπορικών και οικονομικών όρων του ελληνικού χώρου (16ος-19ος αι.): γλωσσικόν σχεδίασμα_. Αθήναι: Σύλλογος Προς Διάδοσιν Ωφελίμων Βιβλίων, 1990: σ. 77-78.

Οι _γιάρδες _(ναυπηγεία) πηγαίνουν μαζί με τους _βατσιμάνηδες _και τα _τρόκια _(trucks). Αργκό των ναυτικών, που ίσως να άξιζε ο κόπος να καταγραφεί κι αυτή.

Ε, ρε, ναύαρχε Παναγιωταρέα, τι μας έκανες...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2010)

Μα ήμουν βέβαιος ότι είναι παλιά έκφραση. :)


----------

